

Moves App Changes Stance on Sharing Data with Facebook - uptown
https://www.moves-app.com/privacy

======
uptown
Previous Statement:

"For those of you that use the Moves app – the Moves experience will continue
to operate as a standalone app, and there are no plans to change that or
commingle data with Facebook."

Source: [https://www.moves-app.com/press](https://www.moves-app.com/press)

New Privacy Policy:

We may share information, including personally identifying information, with
our Affiliates (companies that are part of our corporate groups of companies,
including but not limited to Facebook) to help provide, understand, and
improve our Services.

Source: [https://www.moves-app.com/privacy](https://www.moves-app.com/privacy)

